# mp3 players with a "resume" function for sermons and audiobooks



## Eoghan

Can anyone tell me of cheap mp3 players (Tesco and Argos) that have a resume function?

I cannot tell you how often I have bought mp3 players that are useless for listening to books or sermons because they cannot resume where they were stopped!

I need a cheap player preferrably from Tesco/Argos (uk). My current collection of three mp3 players are all broken - and now give service as flash memory.


----------



## Berean

I don't know if you'd consider it "cheap", but the Sansa SanDisk mp3 players have a pause/resume function. I use it for sermons all the time. Have had 2 for a year. You can even find refurbed ones at NewEgg. I don't know where you'd buy in Scotland.


----------



## Skyler

I'm looking at the Sansa Fuze; it seems to have pretty good reviews and expandable memory. I've put it on my wishlist, but I'm waiting until after Christmas to buy it.


----------



## Jack K

Ditto. My Sansa product always picks up where the sermon left off, even if I turn it off. The only exception is when I download new sermons. Then it takes me back to the main menu the next time I turn it on.


----------



## Skyler

As for price, the Sansa Fuze is about $40. That's their mid-range product, they have some cheaper ones as well.


----------



## Houchens

I too, have a "sansa" and think it is great!


----------



## Jake

Does any one know of an MP3 player that can pause multiple different folders/playlists and resume them? I want to be able to switch between a paused spot in a university lecture, music, an audiobook, etc.


----------



## LawrenceU

Jake said:


> Does any one know of an MP3 player that can pause multiple different folders/playlists and resume them? I want to be able to switch between a paused spot in a university lecture, music, an audiobook, etc.



iPod will do this. Well at least the ones that allow you to select your own play, which is most of them. I know they are technically not MP3 players.

Also, the Olympus digital voice recorder, WS-510M, that I use can do this with a whole host of file formats.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

My Zune does it also. I love my Zune. I only listen to a few podcasts and sermons. It has a resume function on it. So I can stop and pick up later.


----------



## Eoghan

*Sony B series mp3 player*

Tesco had a special offer on the sony B series walkman. It has a lithium polymer battery, superb sound and does pause tracks/sermons/books.

It also has a FM radio. It costs £30 ($50?) and comes in black or red.

-----Added 10/30/2009 at 08:09:58 EST-----

I had to phone the Sony helpline to confirm the "resume" function and be passed to technical help! Nothing on the point of sales packaging or the website (Tesco or Sony!)

-----Added 10/30/2009 at 08:17:13 EST-----

I was looking at a ipod shuffle but it did not have a "resume" function which surprised me


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Berean said:


> I don't know if you'd consider it "cheap", but the Sansa SanDisk mp3 players have a pause/resume function. I use it for sermons all the time. Have had 2 for a year. You can even find refurbed ones at NewEgg. I don't know where you'd buy in Scotland.



 The Sansa Clip is what I use too. Has built in FM tuner and microphone for <$50 for an 8GB version. You need to set it up so you can save files into the podcast or the audiobook folders to deal with them differently but both podcasts and audiobooks allow you to resume playback.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

This is on the wish and prayer list and here it is;


Amazon.com: SanDisk Sansa Fuze 8 GB Video MP3 Player (Black): Electronics


----------

